# Loomis Shorestalker rod experience?



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Bueller... Bueller?


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve read reviews on these and a lot of guys use them for bass fishing as they meet the tournament length requirements and are good for casting around shoreline (riparian) cover. Salt fly casters do the same casting around and under mangroves. Should be able to find reviews by searching web (e.g. https://www.theflyfishingforum.com/forums/fly-rods/353655-g-loomis-shore-stalker.html


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Zika - See thread Nov. 2013, search “Gloomis shorestalker”


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a 5 and a 6. They do well in close up accurate casting. They have a nice price too. They don’t pick up a lot of line well, but they’re not really designed to.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks much for the feedback and links. Appreciate it.


----------

